# Summer puts her toys in the basket!



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's a video of our fourth session working on this behaviour, first session with real toys! We worked with paper balls initially to build the behaviour. I shaped the behaviour using clicker training, building on her retrieve behaviour which we had just gotten right.

She goes for the rings independently with no prompting and deposits them in the basket =) The next step would be to get 2 rings in for 1 click. 

Will share more as we progress!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Yaay Summer!!! What a good pup you are!!!

I like how you give the command once and she's got it. That is my next step with our training.

Great work!!!!!!!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Clever girl!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Summer you are smart and beautiful. Do you say "pick up" just once to put toys away? I need to teach my boys to do this....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Adorable! 
Love how gently she places them in the basket...such a lady!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good job Summer. I am quite amazed and impressed.

I've read about clicker training with horses, but haven't tried it. I think I will read up on it again now.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

How did you get her to pick up the ring and drop it into the basket on command?? I must teach my boy when he gets older.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the compliments! Summer is blushing as I read them to her 

Yes, the eventual goal is for her to get all the toys in on her own with 1 cue.. Currently we dont even have a formal cue, the cue for clean up is the basket.. Now we have to work with different types of toys, and more toys, and then we'll be ready to roll.. Share more videos soon when we get there!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Great video! I would love Jazz to learn how to that as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Summer*

You are A VERY GOOD GIRL!!

Can you come to my house and teach Tonka and Tucker?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro has a thing or two to learn from Summer, but I have a clicker and plenty of treats so we may get going on it.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is incredible.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is so impressive!! I'm trying to figure out how to teach my girl something similar. Care to share how you shaped the behavior?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that was awesome! If Summer wasn't completely on the opposite side of the country, I'd tell her to come teach Chester how to do that.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Dexell1827 said:


> This is so impressive!! I'm trying to figure out how to teach my girl something similar. Care to share how you shaped the behavior?


Thank you everyone! =)

No problems sharing.. I'll try to be brief..

Summer has a clicker-shaped retrieve (just like any other - pick up object, bring it, hold it, place in hand). So i adapted it but instead of taking it from her, I held out of the basket and clicked --> she dropped to take the treat. Repeat maybe 20 times. 


Then hold out the basket, but don't click, wait for a drop into the basket, then click and treat. 20 successful times (or more!). 
Slowly lower the basket to the ground (hand still on it) and repeat more times again. Eventually try it without your hand near the basket.
Slowly move the basket away from yourself (forward or to either side) and repeat many times. 
To start chaining 2 objects, click and toss the treat when the dog gets the first one in and quickly remove it from the basket to prevent dog from going back and playing with it. Wait for dog to get the second one. Repeat. Click and treat for each object in the basket. Eventually you don't have to remove the first one. 
Slowly add more objects 1 at a time. Each session, always go back to an easier level at the start.
When the behaviour is really fluent, you can start waiting for 2 objects in the basket before clicking, and then 3 and so on..

Voila! 

P.S. Try to make sure you don't do any hand prompting or verbal prompting "get it.. get it.. ok put it here" because the dog may come to rely on you. The beauty of clicker training is that you can reinforce the behaviour in the dog with no extra cues =) eventually you can add one at the beginning just to start it off and it should run auto!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What beautiful training! Thanks for sharing


----------

